

Ask HN: Comcast keeps screwing me over.  What can I do? - RKoutnik

I&#x27;ll keep the story short, but after two install attempts and far too many phone calls, Comcast has repeatedly lied to me about what would be needed to install, what speeds I&#x27;d get and how much it would cost.  I still don&#x27;t have internet at my Alameda apartment.<p>I know too much of this is covered by the evil asterisk and the words &quot;up too,&quot; but do I have any legal recourse for the hours I&#x27;ve wasted listening to their lies?  Is a BBB complaint worth it?  As far as I can tell, they&#x27;re the only ones who can provide service to my apartment.  Does anyone know of alternative ISPs in the SF area (specifically, west Alameda)?
======
jffry
This is the problem with monopolies. No incentive to provide good service.

IF you haven't already, start documenting your interactions with them. Take a
note of each call, who you spoke with, and the specific numbers/things they
said, if you feel that you are being defrauded.

Have you attempted escalating this beyond the low-level employees? Imagine
what a bureaucracy it is in a corporation like Comcast. Now do you imagine
that the low-level "grunts" have much latitude for discretion in their
scripts, or much knowledge/visibility into the other arms (support,
technicians, install, netops ,etc)?

~~~
RKoutnik
I've talked to higher-level support reps, no script. They lied too. "Sure,
we'll send a team out to install your cable"

